

One Human Heartbeat - ChrisArchitect
http://onehumanheartbeat.com/

======
sillysaurus3
It's a beautiful piece of art.

More info:
[http://datatelling.com/projects/onehumanheartbeat/](http://datatelling.com/projects/onehumanheartbeat/)

~~~
Baily
To know myself,know my heart

------
prawn
Until I read the project description, I wondered if somehow that radial
representation included a whole range of contributed heartbeats. And that the
word "one" was a comment on it being something that unites all living people.

I wonder if a huge range of people around the world did it, if there might be
some interesting data to mine regarding differences from one region to
another, or by occupation, age and so on.

~~~
robbles
I wondered that too. When I was learning about timing and synchronization in
distributed systems, I thought about building an app with a fake "heartbeat"
that attempts to sync between everyone viewing the page.

Had a brief moment when seeing this (before I read the description) of "Cool!
someone finally made it!"

------
kayoone
Looks beautiful, the description says its not live data but from the day
before because she has to use USB to get the data from the device twice a day.
Its also just based on a normalized per minute heartrate. So i guess there are
no practical consumer devices that transmit the heartbeat in realtime...that
could be really interesting :)

~~~
mikestew
> So i guess there are no practical consumer devices that transmit the
> heartbeat in realtime

A $50 BLE Polar HR strap and an iPhone app that one could whip up in a
weekend. Using Apple's BLE sample app as a start, probably wouldn't even take
an afternoon for an MVP.

------
tfinniga
Neat. I remember it used to be cool when someone hooked up a fridge or fish
tank up to the internet.

~~~
chippy
Ahh the exciting days of mouldy cheese and the coffee machine.

------
squiggy22
Old news, but somehow this art reminded me of this Apple patent:

[http://www.google.co.uk/patents/US6658577](http://www.google.co.uk/patents/US6658577)

------
patatino
A daily schedule would be nice, of course not exactly for every day. right now
it's 85bpm at 7.45am.

I'm at work at this time and my heart rate is usually between 55 and 60 while
working.

------
ElHacker
Interesting project. It would be cool to see the heartbeat contextualized with
what you were doing at the moment.

~~~
burntsushi
xkcd has done something similar.

[https://xkcd.com/1331/](https://xkcd.com/1331/)

(I probably stared at that for a good 15 minutes the first time I saw it.)

~~~
patatino
pretty cool. the average person buys 7.5 shoes each year in phoenix.

------
pointernil
I like how in this presentation of time progress the (angular) speed will
increase with progression of time ...

------
lenochka
I wonder how did he calculate the days he still has to live.

~~~
acomjean
I think she is just using average life span.

There was an old apple app (I think called death clock), that when you opened
it you entered your birthday and it would tell you how long you have to live.
Every time you opened it would just recalc. Always counting even when not
running. It was a little freaky.

"Your older than you've ever been, and NOW your even older, and NOW your even
older still..." _TMBG

------
negamax
This is beautiful. Totally love it.

------
cliveowen
75bpm, I'm not sure that's a healthy heart rate. I've always thought 60 was
the norm.

~~~
ragesh
Actually, 60 is the edge of bradycardia, unless you're really, really fit.
Anywhere from 60 to 100 is considered normal in adults.

------
bgdnpn
Is it just me or is this totally useless and uninteresting? Are people so
bored nowadays that they end up doing this kind of stuff?

~~~
yati
Probably the difference is that when you are bored, you read HN but when this
guy was bored, he created a piece of art.

~~~
ChrisArchitect
She, hehe

~~~
yati
Oops :)

